# Loach swims up and down the side of the tank



## shifty (Dec 30, 2011)

I just changed my tank a week or so ago and since putting my clown loach in he constantly swims up and down the side of the tank whats that all about some of the other fish (guppies) do it on occasion but not all the time.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Its called pacing. it might stop when he adjusts to the tank but hes most likely stressed out about something or adjusting to the tank. if it doesnt stop i would suggest you change the tank to something that is more suitable to the fish like add more hiding places or something some research about the fish could tell you. Hope this helps!


----------



## shifty (Dec 30, 2011)

Must admit he wasnt to happy about being netted guess il have to see.


----------

